# can someone please TRY and help me as much as they can?



## eoj89 (Jun 20, 2013)

so, i was in the tropical realm at chester zoo today, and i came across a bird on the very top floor, right in the corner as you go up the ramp to the top. obviously.
i think, that they're just to the left of the sorocco dove, does anyone know what they're called? i think there's four species in there all together in their enclosure so if you know, can you tell me those 4 birds?

i realise it's not much to go on but i apologise, i was too busy conversing with it, or should i say whistling?

i'm not expecting replies on this because there's basically nothing to go on and this section isn't very active, but i thought i'd give it a go


----------



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

Was it a hornbill or a passerine


----------



## eoj89 (Jun 20, 2013)

Beardy Boy97 said:


> Was it a hornbill or a passerine


neither, it definitely wasn't a hornbill and i think it was a bit too big to be passerine, it looked pigeony/dovey and it wasn't a socorro dove, they're brownish and this bird had black/green/yellow on it's chest/just below it's head


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Nicobar pigeon?

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/c/c5/Nicobar_Pigeon_820.jpg

Red crested turaco?

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/34/Red-crested_Turaco_RWD.jpg


----------



## eoj89 (Jun 20, 2013)

bothrops said:


> nicobar pigeon?
> 
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/c/c5/nicobar_pigeon_820.jpg
> 
> ...


yes! Thank you! It was the Turaco!


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Google for the win!

Googled 'tropical realm chester zoo bird species list' and it sent me to Wikipedia that has a list of species found in the tropical realm! Picked the two that sounded closest to your description!

:2thumb:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Turaco are awesome birds. We had a pair at work and they were great, always hopping onto your shoulders!


----------

